# Where's Bob?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have been lusting for a 10mm Dan Wesson Commander Cls Bobtail "Bob." I have been making calls and I have only found one for $900 + tax. I have called CZ but they are not very helpful with my search. Any ideas? My other thought is what should the man with everything look at? Suggestions are welcome. Regards, Richard


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

$895 is what I paid for mine about 6 months ago. The 10mm CBOBs are kind of hard to find. If you found one and you want it, I would place the order.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have came to the conclusion that all DW 1911s are hard to find; they are just about custom made. Regards, Richard


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

nice gun


----------



## CharlieinKansas (Jun 12, 2006)

You can find Bob Serva @ www.fusionfirearms.com, if that's who you are looking for, the person whom ran "DAN WESSON FIREARMS" before the "CZ" buyout. Bob has started his own company and will sometime in the future be making custom 1911's. Check out his website.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I think he's looking for another "BOB" - a guy on our website. He retured recently, and used the work computer for access to the site. So, he doesn't come around as often...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I ended up with this Commander sized Dan Wesson 10mm, it is the nicest 1911 I have owned. How much fun is it and how accurate is it? I haven't touched my Glock 21, with the 10mm conversion barrel, since I received the Dan Wesson. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

I picked up a Bobtail last weekend in .45, I think I'm gonna have to get its 10mm twin. From what I've read at 1911forum, DW is increasing production of 10mm bobtails, so hopefully they won't be as scarce.


----------

